# Who cooks more in your marriage?



## Boxing judge (Aug 29, 2014)

Who cooks more in your relationship, husband or wife?


----------



## Boxing judge (Aug 29, 2014)

I do not cook at all except to make eggs for myself. I am not picky and will eat anything how ever.


----------



## Don-Juan (Sep 1, 2013)

I do......but it comes back to "if you what something done right, you have to do it yourself"!
Not that the wifey is a bad cook, she just is not a good cook either.
Also every time she cooks it's some kind of pasta dish! blah


----------



## Garrett (Sep 6, 2014)

I cook more often, but when my wife cooks, it actually tastes good.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I've taken up cooking past year or 2 and it has helped my wife a lot.

She still cooks 4-5 times a week, I help when I get home and each kid has a day to assist her as well.

I enjoy cooking now. Few years back I was the "I hate cooking" guy.


----------



## ladymisato (Aug 5, 2014)

Husband has become quite the chef!


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

Me, but that's because I love doing it. In another life I would be a chef. 

Food is love in my family. I love when I sit at the dinner table every night watching my H and kids enjoy a meal together. I especially love when my kids ask me to make this or that for dinner, because they have some favorite dishes that I make. ♡

(We don't overeat though.)

It always makes me sad when both spouses hate to cook and every meal becomes a battle. We've got a few friends like that. 

There are worse arguments to have, of course. It's just a special thing to me, a gift I enjoy giving my family.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

ladymisato said:


> Husband has become quite the chef!



withheld sex until he mastered it?


----------



## ladymisato (Aug 5, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> withheld sex until he mastered it?


Much more interesting than that.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

sorry I asked


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

wonder if there's a HPS (husband protective services) I can contact?


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

I do almost all the cooking. I love to cook.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Garrett said:


> I cook more often, but when my wife cooks, it actually tastes good.


:rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

am I allowed to post food pics in this thread?


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm the chef, and she's my sous chef. I do 98% of the cooking, but she is there to help me wash the vegetables, clean and trim meat, etc. She also helps clean as we cook, so by the time we are ready to eat, most or all of the prep-clean-up is complete. 

We make a great team in the kitchen, and we have great conversation, laugh, etc. while cooking. 

She does 100% of the baking, but we rarely eat baked goods. We don't eat simple carbs very often, we prefer the complex variety of whole fruits and veg.


----------



## razgor (May 8, 2014)

ladymisato said:


> Much more interesting than that.


LOL, that sounds kind of interesting! Anything to spice up boring ole day to day stuff!

On a serious side, I love to cook. So it mostly goes to me by choice. The wife is a good cook, she just hates it.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

My SO cooks. He loves it. I don't. I clean, help in the kitchen. It works for us and his food is AMAZING.


----------



## Boxing judge (Aug 29, 2014)

It's amazing the amount of men that cook these days! What happen to the good old days of woman cooking


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I do all the cooking at home.

My husband knows how to cook really well. He's always telling me the dinners he cooks at his station. I bug him that he needs to try his recipes at home too.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> am I allowed to post food pics in this thread?


Why not, you post them everywhere else.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I do nearly all the cooking in our house. But I hate doing bog standard meals, I like cooking from recipes or even adding a touch or two to shop bought meals.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm a SAHM right now so do most of the cooking and cleaning. He is a fabulous cook and does so once or twice a week because he likes it. When I work full-time we balance the cooking and chores about equally. As for the good ole' days...well I fart in the general direction of what I perceive to be chauvinistic posts. 

Wysh, that food looks pretty good.


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

Miss Taken said:


> I'm a SAHM right now so do most of the cooking and cleaning. He is a fabulous cook and does so once or twice a week because he likes it. When I work full-time we balance the cooking and chores about equally. As for the good ole' days...*well I fart in the general direction of what I perceive to be chauvinistic posts. *
> 
> Wysh, that food looks pretty good.


:rofl:

It does look good Wysh! I love to cook and didn't even know it until my wife started working outside the home. I mean, I REALLY enjoy it! She loves it too! lol

BG, try it, you might like it. It's called "growing"


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Miss Taken said:


> I'm a SAHM right now so do most of the cooking and cleaning. He is a fabulous cook and does so once or twice a week because he likes it. When I work full-time we balance the cooking and chores about equally. As for the good ole' days...well I fart in the general direction of what I perceive to be chauvinistic posts.
> 
> Wysh, that food looks pretty good.


Kudos for managing to work Python into a 'who cooks' thread!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

T&T said:


> :rofl:
> 
> It does look good Wysh! I love to cook and didn't even know it until my wife started working outside the home. I mean, I REALLY enjoy it! She loves it too! lol
> 
> BG, try it, you might like it. It's called "growing"


Yes, it was one of the household jobs that fell on me. When Mrs Wysh was a full time SAHM she did almost everything around the house. As soon as she went to work again we split up the chores.
I soon got bored with cooking egg and chips (fries), bangers and mash etc and started trying things out.

I think eating good home cooked food and controlling portion size has kept us healthy.


----------



## AlmostYoung (May 24, 2012)

W and I both work full time, M-F. I get home first so I usually make dinner. On weekends W and I share the meal duties, sometimes together.

Many years ago we worked the same hours, and it was all her doing the cooking. I was good at eating though.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

wife does all the baking. she is pretty good at cooking, but a lot of times i just take over because i like to cook. and im good at it. 
i cant bake.


----------



## AliceA (Jul 29, 2010)

Curious as to why you start all these polls?


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

I do all the cooking except breakfast due to both our shift patterns but if we worked same shifts then i'd still cook as she is rank in the kitchen


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

DW.

She cooks very well but she does let me help out.

I can proudly say I have done Sunday lunch three weeks in a row this month and they were greeted with general approval from DW and daughters.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

i cook, maybe 95% of the time. gourmet stuff often.

And YES, i DO expect great sex back in return.


----------

